# YouTube Problems/Vevo Only Videos Freezing



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

This just started today. I've previously had no problems. Now, I can watch any YouTube video that is NOT Vevo, but every time I try to watch a Vevo it does one revolution of that circle thing like it's loading, and then it freezes. I can't get out of it any other way except Ctrl/Alt/Del and use the Task Manager. It's my laptop, and I'm using Vista and IE8, and changing to another browser is not an option for work reasons.

I've cleared all my computer history settings, then followed the Help section on the YouTube site and cleared all my history there and made sure I had all the recommended settings. I've tried it with the video accelerator checked and unchecked. I even uninstalled Flash and reinstalled it. None of this worked. I've had no computer problems or any updates since yesterday, when it worked just fine and dandy.

Any other suggestions? This really bites, as almost all my favorite videos have switched over to the stupid Vevo program, which stinks anyway with all the commercials, but I want it back! lol 

P.S. They still play just fine on my older desktop using XP and IE6, if that makes any difference. No changes to either computer since yesterday.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

You said you cleared your computer history, but did you go in there and clear all your cookies, saved passwords, form autofill data and etc? Do you have adblocking turned on? 

If you have done that and don't have adblocking turned on....see if you can watch the videos if you turn inprivate browsing on. That will at least tell you that something is going on in your browser, if you can watch them when that is on.

Otherwise you can try to use the stripped down version of IE.Which should be located in Start/Programs/Accessories/System Tools it should say "Internet Explorer (no addons)"


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

It may not be an encoder problem with Vevo. It could be a slow Internet connection problem, since Vevo clips can be download intensive. It could be that youtube is doing some maintenance, but it might also be on your end. Try restarting your modem & router and see if that helps.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Sorry y'all, I've been out doing errands. WhyNot, yes I cleared absolutely everything in my history, and I turned adblocking off and tried that too. I'll try inprivate browsing.

Nevada, I did a speed test as the very first thing and several times again during all this. I was running anywhere from 10.76 to 13.88 MB, so I know speed wasn't it. I'll try resetting the modem and router.

If none of those things work, I'll try the stripped down version of IE, but it will be later as I'm on my way back out and might not be home until late. Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

calliemoonbeam said:


> Nevada, I did a speed test as the very first thing and several times again during all this. I was running anywhere from 10.76 to 13.88 MB, so I know speed wasn't it. I'll try resetting the modem and router.


That's plenty fast enough.


----------

